# सामान्य मंच > खेल-खिलाड़ी >  दोस्तों, सेमीफाइनल भारत-पाकिस्तान के बीच?

## great_brother

:Globe: दोस्तों,
कुछ उलटफेरों के बावजूद वर्ल्ड कप के क्वॉर्टर फाइनल में वही 8 टीमें पहुंची हैं, जिनकी उम्मीद थी। क्वॉर्टर फाइनल लाइनअप के हिसाब से भारत का मुकाबला 24 मार्च को अहमदाबाद में ऑस्ट्रेलिया से होगा। अगर टीम इंडिया ने ऑस्ट्रेलिया की बाधा पार कर ली तो दूसरे सेमीफाइनल में उसका मुकाबला मोहाली में अपने चिर प्रतिद्वंद्वी पाकिस्तान से हो सकता है। यह वर्ल्ड कप का सबसे दिलचस्प मैच होगा। पहले सेमीफाइनल में साउथ अफ्रीका की टक्कर कोलंबो में श्रीलंका से हो सकती है। यह कैसै होगा...........................  :Globe: :partly_cloudy: :Globe:

----------


## great_brother

:Globe: दोस्तों, 
पहले सेमीफाइनल में साउथ अफ्रीका की टक्कर कोलंबो में श्रीलंका से हो सकती है। यह कैसै होगा, 
आइये एक अंदाजालगाते है : 

पहला क्वॉर्टर फाइनल पाकिस्तान और वेस्ट इंडीज के बीच 23 मार्च को मीरपुर में खेला जाएगा। इस मुकाबले में पाकिस्तान की जीत की संभावनाएं ज्यादा हैं। वेस्ट इंडीज की टीम पिछले काफी समय से किसी भी बड़ी टीम को नहीं हरा पाई है। वर्ल्ड कप में भी उसके बल्लेबाज स्पिन के खिलाफ कमजोर साबित हुए हैं। अब शाहिद अफरीदी की अगुवाई में पाकिस्तान के स्पिनर उनके लिए सिरदर्द बन सकते हैं। :Globe: :partly_cloudy: :Globe:

----------


## great_brother

:Globe: दोस्तों ,
दूसरे क्वॉर्टर फाइनल में भारत और ऑस्ट्रेलिया के बीच कांटे की टक्कर होगी। ऑस्ट्रेलिया दुनिया की नंबर वन टीम है। वह अक्सर बड़े मैचों में अच्छा प्रदर्शन करती है। लेकिन यह भी सच है कि पिछले कुछ समय से वह पहले जितनी ताकतवर नहीं रह गई है। पाकिस्तान ने ग्रुप मैच में उसे मात देकर उसकी कमजोरियां उजागर कर दीं। :Globe: :partly_cloudy: :Globe:

----------


## great_brother

:Globe: दोस्तों,
टीम इंडिया भी इनका फायदा उठा कर कंगारुओं को वर्ल्ड कप से बाहर कर सकती है। इस मैच में भारतीय स्पिनरों की भूमिका अहम रहेगी क्योंकि ऑस्ट्रेलिया को स्पिन जाल में ही फंसाया जा सकता है। भारतीय बल्लेबाजों को भी अपना पूरा रंग दिखाना पड़ेगा ताकि ऑस्ट्रेलिया के खिलाड़ियों को दबाव में लाया जा सके। :Globe: :partly_cloudy: :Tiranga:

----------


## great_brother

:Globe: दोस्तों,
तीसरे क्वॉर्टर फाइनल में साउथ अफ्रीका को न्यू जीलैंड पर जीत हासिल करने में खास दिक्कत नहीं होनी चाहिए। साउथ अफ्रीकी टीम काफी मजबूत दिख रही है और न्यू जीलैंड के गेंदबाजों के लिए उसके बल्लेबाजों को रोक पाना मुश्किल होगा। बोलिंग में भी डेल स्टेन और मोर्ने मोर्कल काफी घातक साबित हुए हैं। :Globe: :partly_cloudy: :Globe:

----------


## great_brother

:Globe: दोस्तों,
चौथे क्वॉर्टर फाइनल में श्रीलंका को इंग्लैंड के खिलाफ अपनी घरेलू पिच और माहौल का पूरा फायदा मिलेगा। श्रीलंका धीमी पिच पर अपनी स्पिन गेंदबाजी से इंग्लैंड को घेरने की कोशिश करेगा.......... :Globe: :partly_cloudy: :Globe:

----------


## SUNIL1107

*दोस्त पूर्व विश्व विजेता से भारत का रोमांचक मुकाबला प्रारंभ हो चुका है आइये सब मिलकर* *दुआ करें कि भारत हम सभी की उम्मीदों पर खरा उतरे और विश्व कप जीतने की प्रथम सबसे दुष्कर सीड़ी को पार करे !*

----------


## miss.dabangg

*दोस्तों भात की इस एतिहासिक जीत पर एक चुटकला लिखने जा रही हूँ जो बिलकुल सच होगा -------------

अफरीदी अपनी बीवी से : मुझे चाय तों देना ...**
बीवी ने प्लेट में चाय डाल के दिया ..
अफरीदी घुस्से से बोला : cup ( कप ) में डाल के दो !
बीवी : कप ( cup ) तों तेरा बाप धोनी ले जायेगा इसी में पीने की आदत डाल ....*

----------


## miss.dabangg

> *दोस्तों भात की इस एतिहासिक जीत पर एक चुटकला लिखने जा रही हूँ जो बिलकुल सच होगा -------------
> 
> अफरीदी अपनी बीवी से : मुझे चाय तों देना ...**
> बीवी ने प्लेट में चाय डाल के दिया ..
> अफरीदी घुस्से से बोला : cup ( कप ) में डाल के दो !
> बीवी : कप ( cup ) तों तेरा बाप धोनी ले जायेगा इसी में पीने की आदत डाल ....*







*दोतो इस बात को sms बना कर इतना घुमा दो की पूरे इंडिया में घूम जाये और पाकिस्तान तक पहुच जाये !!!!!* :rofl: :clap:


*चक  दे   इंडिया !!!!!!!!!!!!! :clap::rofl: 
*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

पकिस्तान से हार बर्दाश्त नहीं होगी.. सच कहूँ तो करीब ७ महीने के बाद  क्रिकेट के मैच देखने शुरू किये... सुबह जल्दी काम पर जाने के बावजूद पूरी  रात बैठकर मैच देखा... मेरे यहाँ मैच रात ११ बजे शुरू होता है और सुबह ५  बजे के करीब ख़तम होता है//

सेमी फ़ाइनल में प्रवेश होने पर भारतीय क्रिकेट टीम को मेरी तरफ से बधाई!  
पुराना रिकॉर्ड तो यही कहता है की वर्ल्ड कप में पाकिस्तान भारत के हाथों  बुरी तरह पिटा ही है , लेकिन इस बार भारतीय टीम के ऊपर घरेलु मैदान पर  खेलने का बहुत ज्यादा दबाव होगा..

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

अभी से चुटकुले बनने भी शुरू हो गए भारत में..! हा हा 



> *दोतो इस बात को sms बना कर इतना घुमा दो की पूरे इंडिया में घूम जाये और पाकिस्तान तक पहुच जाये !!!!!* :rofl: :clap:
> 
> 
> *चक  दे   इंडिया !!!!!!!!!!!!! :clap::rofl: 
> *

----------


## miss.dabangg

> अभी से चुटकुले बनने भी शुरू हो गए भारत में..! हा हा



*बिलकुल मेरे दोस्त अगर आप इंडिया में होते तभी तों ये सब जान पाते हमारे इस जूनून और प्रेम को को !!!!*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*विश्व विजेता को हरा कर वापस घर भेजने पर और टीम इंडिया को विश्व कप की दौड़ में पहली सीढ़ी पार करने की हार्दिक बधाई, दोस्तों आप सभी की दुआएं रंग लायीं , हम सब एक बार फिर से दुआ करें कि भारत की जीत का  यह विजय रथ विश्व कप जीतने तक अनवरत रूप से चलता रहे ! *

----------

